# Kontakt 6 on El Cap?



## Mike Fox (Dec 7, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck running Kontakt 6 in their daw on el cap? I can get it to open as a standalone, but neither Cubase or Logic will recognize it. I've already checked the blacklist, and it doesn't show up. So far I've tried versions 6.0.3 and 6.0.4. I've read comments online saying it's possible, but I'm at a loss here.

Any ideas?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 7, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Has anyone had any luck running Kontakt 6 in their daw on el cap? I can get it to open as a standalone, but neither Cubase or Logic will recognize it. I've already checked the blacklist, and it doesn't show up. So far I've tried versions 6.0.3 and 6.0.4. I've read comments online saying it's possible, but I'm at a loss here.
> 
> Any ideas?


I am using el cap on my late 2012 Imac. It works fine, so far. but will now double czech.


----------

